# HAAS Grooming Brushes



## mandyroberts (9 November 2015)

Anyone tried these? They are advertising & getting great reviews but are expensive.
Views?


----------



## WelshD (9 November 2015)

Ive just bought three which arrived today (two brushes, one curry comb) I'm very pleased with how they look and fit to the hand, they are large brushes but the loops are good and not 'baggy if that makes sense

I bought the Schimmel brush which is like a short bristled dandy brush, I tried it this evening and it made short work of mud on the ponies legs and necks. The bristles look quite hardwearing but I am not sure they would react well if they got very wet (ie left out in the rain)

The other brush I bought is a horsehair body brush 'the Welsh' which is a lovely brush and great on both the ponies coats, one is clipped and one is unclipped but was especially brill on the clipped coat and left quite a shine (pony is grey too)

The plastic backs to the brushes make them look quite cheap which is a contrast to the lovely bristles and hand loops but I suppose thats a minor thing 

The curry comb is one shaped like a rubber curry comb but made out of hard plastic, I've not tried that yet but think it will be good for shedding coats

All in all my three items with postage came in at around £25 and I think its money well spent, I will most likely invest in another couple next month

I also have Borstiq brushes which were not cheap which are also very nice especially their soft horsehair long bristled brush

I will probably end up with a kit of both brands combined plus a couple of cheap essentials like magic brushes


----------



## LibbyL (9 November 2015)

Where did you find them at that price please WelshD? Person advertising on facebook is selling 4 brushes for £65 plus postage which I really can't justify!
But they sound like amazing brushes


----------



## Araboo27 (9 November 2015)

Oh I'm glad you're pleased with them!  I'm seriously tempted x


----------



## WelshD (9 November 2015)

here: http://eqclusive.com/collections/haas?page=1

'the welsh' was £10.30, the Schimmel £9.50. the curry comb £3.60 then the carriage on top 

They list the brushes in the full sets and sell them individually so you can buy them one by one or choose the one/s that you feel will be most beneficial for your horse

They have some amazing products on that website, it was four days before my brushes were despatched and a day before I received them so overall good service and I would use them again


----------



## mandyroberts (9 November 2015)

Thanks WelshD, its difficult to know what would be most useful


----------



## WelshD (9 November 2015)

have a read of the descriptions and see what you have already got that may compare and then fill any gaps

My boss has the white horse set and said the Schimmel brush is good for bringing grime to the surface so I chose that one, the Welsh is a cheaper similar enough option to the Lipizzaner and I already have a sheepskin grooming mitt and what with it coming in to winter thought the Diva brush a little redundant for me currently anyway so process of elimination meant I settled on my choices

They do however have two other versions of the Diva brush which are both cheaper

Dont believe the advertising elsewhere that you NEED the full set to get a good finish


----------



## ester (9 November 2015)

I'm put off anything quite so heavily marketed on facebook, atm they join forever living shampoo and sleekeze


----------



## WelshD (9 November 2015)

ester said:



			I'm put off anything quite so heavily marketed on facebook, atm they join forever living shampoo and sleekeze 

Click to expand...

HAAS have been around since 1919 and have a good reputation but yes you cant be too careful about who you buy from. 

I haven't seen the brushes marketed on Facebook so not sure who the seller is but do know a few people who have bought from the company I linked to who are all pleased with both the products and service so I am happy to recommend them (I have no connection to them honest!)


----------



## WelshD (7 February 2016)

I'm glad your wife likes them 

I've recommended them to a few others who are also pleased and have also added to my collection


----------



## EmmasMummy (8 February 2016)

I have been wondering about these.  I've watched all the videos but never met anyone who has actually used them.  I used to have mice brushes for my horse - I had a £30 shine brush that got nicked, but it was wonderful.  So I have been considering it. 
I need something that is really good for the long haired oldie as a body brush just doesnt cut it.


----------



## LittleGinger (8 February 2016)

I love mine. I bought a couple for them to share, initially, but am gradually adding to my collection so they will end up with a set each (only of a few, not hundreds of pounds worth!). They have their own Bentley kit each (thanks to free gifts from magazine subscriptions, etc.) which I really liked at the time, but there is a big difference with the Haas brushes both in terms of the way they leave my horses' coats and the fact that overly sensitive mare likes them, which is always a bonus...


----------



## EmmasMummy (8 February 2016)

LittleGinger said:



			I love mine. I bought a couple for them to share, initially, but am gradually adding to my collection so they will end up with a set each (only of a few, not hundreds of pounds worth!). They have their own Bentley kit each (thanks to free gifts from magazine subscriptions, etc.) which I really liked at the time, but there is a big difference with the Haas brushes both in terms of the way they leave my horses' coats and the fact that overly sensitive mare likes them, which is always a bonus...
		
Click to expand...

How do you find them on your hand etc?  I have the Oster ones as I was experiencing locking joints and writs pain with my old ones (I put my back into it maybe a TAD too much!).


----------



## MagicMelon (9 February 2016)

I looked at these before but couldn't decide which brushes would suit!  The two I need a decent finish on (ie. that compete) are a grey (WHITE!) AA and a Dartmoor - very different types...


----------



## MagicMelon (9 February 2016)

Where do you even find out about the individual brushes and what they do?  That website is awful for giving any info!  Did a google search and still cant find any actual descriptions although perhaps thats their way of marketing so you just buy their set collections!  I've got a grey and a dark bay, Im not about to buy 2 entires sets for them as I would assume I could just get 3 brushes that did them both - how can different colours warrant different brushes?!


----------



## WelshD (9 February 2016)

MagicMelon said:



			Where do you even find out about the individual brushes and what they do?  That website is awful for giving any info!  Did a google search and still cant find any actual descriptions although perhaps thats their way of marketing so you just buy their set collections!  I've got a grey and a dark bay, Im not about to buy 2 entires sets for them as I would assume I could just get 3 brushes that did them both - how can different colours warrant different brushes?!
		
Click to expand...

https://eqclusive.com/collections/haas

A click on each brush tells you more https://eqclusive.com/collections/haas/products/haas-mustang-men-gentelmen

There are a lot of brushes but there are common things between some for example clicking on any Diva brush will give you a similar description, the thing that may be the variation is the size for example and some are targeted at kids so are smaller and different colours. I did manage to find just three brushes that covered most bases for my two ponies

Its not the easiest website to use but the information is there


----------



## MagicMelon (9 February 2016)

WelshD said:



https://eqclusive.com/collections/haas
 I did manage to find just three brushes that covered most bases for my two ponies
		
Click to expand...

Any chance you could divuldge which ones you're looking at?  I'll stretch to buying 3 but they will have to cover pretty much all bases... I'm thinking Shimmel, Coat Gloss and the Diva Exclusiv?


----------



## WelshD (9 February 2016)

MagicMelon said:



			Any chance you could divuldge which ones you're looking at?  I'll stretch to buying 3 but they will have to cover pretty much all bases... I'm thinking Shimmel, Coat Gloss and the Diva Exclusiv?
		
Click to expand...

The Shimmel is the single most useful brush I own, it drags up loads from within the coat, I also bought the Welsh which is a good body brush 

A diva is on my shopping list but it will be a while before I see anything other than mud so I haven't bought one as yet!


----------



## MagicMelon (11 February 2016)

WelshD said:



			The Shimmel is the single most useful brush I own, it drags up loads from within the coat, I also bought the Welsh which is a good body brush 

A diva is on my shopping list but it will be a while before I see anything other than mud so I haven't bought one as yet!
		
Click to expand...

Really useful, thanks!


----------



## MagicMelon (11 February 2016)

Horseman_007 said:



			They have an offer on this week when you type 15 in at checkout you get 15% off Haas brush packs.  By my rough calculations, you'll get one of the pack almost for free I think.

They sent me an email last week - think the offer still works...
		
Click to expand...

The code also works for single brushes!  I just got £4 taken off buying 2 brushes   Better than nothing   Thanks!


----------



## Newlands (11 February 2016)

These are brilliant!  I have the grey pack, but bought them seperatley as wasn't too sure it would be worth it...it was and I was back to complete the pack within two weeks.  I also added the curry combe to my last order which is lovely and easy to use and very cheap!

I'm enjoying grooming a lot more now and not just doing it to get the mud out of the way as I see an instant result.  My horses love the brushes too!  Diva is lovely!

They are great at getting back to you so I'm sure if you said you only wanted to spend x amount, what do I need for this horse, they would help.


----------



## Cragrat (11 February 2016)

WelshD said:



			The Shimmel is the single most useful brush I own, it drags up loads from within the coat, I also bought the Welsh which is a good body brush
		
Click to expand...

Is the shimmel only good on greys? My bay and nearly-black have huge amounts of mud in their coats!

I find the colour packs quite confusing- I really don't know which to go for!


----------



## LHIS (11 February 2016)

I've just bought 1 brush as a trial - the 'pinto' brush for piebald horses, for my piebald pony, aptly named 'Pinto' lol.  The discount code worked for me so it's individual brushes as well as the packs.


----------



## WelshD (11 February 2016)

Cragrat said:



			Is the shimmel only good on greys? My bay and nearly-black have huge amounts of mud in their coats!

I find the colour packs quite confusing- I really don't know which to go for!
		
Click to expand...

I use it on my chestnut pony too, it's a fab brush


----------



## thatsmygirl (13 February 2016)

What is meant to be so special about these brushes?


----------



## Ouch05 (13 February 2016)

I treated my boys (me) to the dark bay/chestnut pack as I have one of both and I love them. My 22 year olds coat shines with out hours of effort.

I love them and will add to my collection


----------



## SuperH (18 February 2016)

I bought myself a couple of these with the discount (thanks Horseman) and they arrived yesterday.  I bought the Parcour for my black mare and it is a lovely brush and has shined her coat getting out all the scurf much easier than my normal body brush (even with her in full moult).  For my chestnut who has a longer and coarser coat (on her unclipped bits) I bought the Cavaliere, I was actually surprised with the results from this one on the longer coat it was very good and better than I expected.

A couple of points that might help others, I bought the ladies version of both.  I have size 6.5-7 hands with short fingers and my hands fit perfectly on the brush.  If you have longer fingers or a wider hand I would suggest getting the bigger version instead.


----------



## LHIS (18 February 2016)

My 'Pinto' brush has been despatched! Hopefully here soon.  Looking forward to trying it and seeing what it can do.


----------



## PorkChop (18 February 2016)

A big thumbs up for these products and company   I have been coveting these brushes for some time and after seeing this thread I decided to put in an order.

I emailed them on Saturday evening for their recommendation for the Haas Brushes.

They came back to me within half an hour, so I managed to put my order in before ten o'clock to get the discount.

The brushes arrived today, and they are fab 

What a great service, will definitely be ordering more


----------



## Leo Walker (18 February 2016)

They have them on here for a fair bit less. No idea what the service etc is like though

http://www.horze.co.uk/brushes


----------



## Leo Walker (18 February 2016)

post takes 4 to 5 days from Germany, so about the same time as the UK ones by the look of it.

You do seem very taken with eqclusive.com, sure you dont work for them? :lol:


----------



## Horseman_007 (18 February 2016)

Most certainly not working for them - I wouldnt have a clue where to start being honest with you!

Just trying to share my extremely limited knowledge of a horse product I know and trust - thats all.

Had loads of great chats with folks on here since "jumping on the forum saddle" so thanks again for all your advice too.

Like everyone else, my knowledge on the dos and don'ts and the good and bad will get there eventually...


----------



## WelshD (19 February 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			post takes 4 to 5 days from Germany, so about the same time as the UK ones by the look of it.

You do seem very taken with eqclusive.com, sure you dont work for them? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure who you mean but to clarify I definitely don't work for them or have any motivation in plugging them


----------



## Leo Walker (19 February 2016)

Theres some posts missing. From the man who bought them for his wife apparently. I think he'd made about 10 posts in total, 9 about eqclusive.com. Looks like the FC rumbled him. Makes me look like a total idiot now though :lol:


----------



## MagicMelon (19 February 2016)

The two I bought arrived yesterday - haven't tried them yet. I got the Shimmel (which seems to be a rough bristled body brush) and the Diva type one which has a big pad of wool on the inside which I cant image will do much!!  I guess it might buff the coat a little at the end of grooming... I'll be using it on a dark bay next week for a showing show so will see how I get on!  I wouldnt say they feel expensive, the hand part feels plasticky etc.


----------



## WelshD (19 February 2016)

MagicMelon said:



			The two I bought arrived yesterday - haven't tried them yet. I got the Shimmel (which seems to be a rough bristled body brush) and the Diva type one which has a big pad of wool on the inside which I cant image will do much!!  I guess it might buff the coat a little at the end of grooming... I'll be using it on a dark bay next week for a showing show so will see how I get on!  I wouldnt say they feel expensive, the hand part feels plasticky etc.
		
Click to expand...

the Diva is a polishing brush, I am not even bothering to buy one until summer coats are well and truly here lol but I do love the Shimmel, its awesome. I was a little disappointed with the plasticky backs I must admit however I suppose that does make them quite sturdy and its the performance that needs to impress most


----------



## martulax (21 May 2016)

Hi Frankie. 

Thank you for your honesty regarding Horze. 

Do you feel we should reduce the prices to match Horze ones even though we have exclusivity in UK?

Appreciate it's off topic question but hope nobody minds it 

Have a wonderful weekend.
Marta


----------



## LHIS (21 May 2016)

martulax said:



			Hi Frankie. 

Thank you for your honesty regarding Horze. 

Do you feel we should reduce the prices to match Horze ones even though we have exclusivity in UK?

Appreciate it's off topic question but hope nobody minds it 

Have a wonderful weekend.
Marta
		
Click to expand...

Just to say quickly - I've bought from both suppliers and am happy to pay a little more because the service from Horze was so slow, my order took 2 weeks to arrive. Your website is better and the range you hold is better.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 May 2016)

Mine came within a few days from Horze. I buy from where ever cheapest usually so long as the service is reasonable. But to be honest I wouldn't buy anything from you on principal. The fake posts and stealth advertising by your other account meant you came across as completely untrustworthy and dishonest. So I'm afraid I wouldn't be ordering from you regardless.


----------



## ester (21 May 2016)

Quite FC, I am always happy to buy things out of europe, it rarely takes any longer.


----------



## Barlow (21 May 2016)

I ordered a set having previously had Borstiq as new horse was arriving and thought he deserved his own set rather than something inherited. So far I'm impressed with the Schimmel but haven't really had enough use to see what the rest are like. A different look to Borstiq they aren't as expensive looking as some of the other traditional brushes but if they do the job that's fine with me.


----------



## martulax (21 May 2016)

LHIS said:



			Just to say quickly - I've bought from both suppliers and am happy to pay a little more because the service from Horze was so slow, my order took 2 weeks to arrive. Your website is better and the range you hold is better.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you LHIS. Means a lot!


----------



## martulax (21 May 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Mine came within a few days from Horze. I buy from where ever cheapest usually so long as the service is reasonable. But to be honest I wouldn't buy anything from you on principal. The fake posts and stealth advertising by your other account meant you came across as completely untrustworthy and dishonest. So I'm afraid I wouldn't be ordering from you regardless.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Frankie. Thank you for your honest reply again.

First of all, I'm very sorry to hear that you feel I had posted fake posts and used stealth advertising. We are a start-up company, who is run by me, so please be assured none of those posts came from me. That is not in my nature to use fake advertising and will never go to the means of that.

I believe in all the products I sell, and I know I do not need to fake advertise, as they really work. I worked with most of the products since a very young age and can speak about them for hours.

I hope one day we will meet and you will appreciate that what you thought is totally untrue. 

Have a wonderful weekend, spent with horses. 

Marta


----------



## ester (21 May 2016)

Well that username lasted a long time!


----------



## SuperH (10 August 2016)

I know this is an older post but I wanted to update with my review of the brushes that I bought earlier in the year.

I purchased three brushes.

The Parcour.  I bought this for my thin coated black mare.  She is a very dusty horse and this brush does do a good job of getting through the dust.  It is a lovely brush and does a beautiful finish on her.  The back of the brush has a wood effect colouring and this has chipped when I've dropped it or knocked it in my grooming box, which is a shame but not the end of the world for me.

The Cavaliere.  This I bought for my coarser coated chestnut.  She can be a bit greasy.  The brush does a nice job and cleans her up without too much effort at all so I am pleased with it from that point of view.  However I've not had it long and already it has shed 8-10 sections of the outer white bristles.  As one of their selling points is supposed to be longevity I'm not that thrilled with this.  I was hoping the brush would last significantly longer.

The Felglantzburst(?) I can't quite make out the name, it is a blue backed brush with white bristles.  This is supposed to be used after the other brushes to take off a final layer of dust before you polish them.  The brush does indeed give a nice finish but it sheds like mad.  Not that helpful when you use it on a black horse.

So all in all I like the brushes but it does seem that the quality varies between the different brushes.  The parcour is great and I would recommend that one, the others are good but not sure that they warrant the price tag.  I was thinking of buying a couple more but as I'm not sure how long they are going to last I'm holding off on my purchase for a while longer.  Hope this helps those thinking about trying these.


----------



## SuperH (10 August 2016)

I must also add, that while I was typing this post I had a reply from the company I bought the brushes from (I only emailed them this morning to tell them about the brush shedding bristles) and they are sending me a replacement brush and a curry comb, so can't fault how helpful they are.  Hopefully this one will last longer!


----------



## Frances144 (17 April 2017)

I was thinking of buying one each for my daughters' (for Easter) Icelandic horses.

Why the different brushes for different colours?  Is that a gimmick or actually necessary?  Do they have dye in them?  I tried asking on their FB page but just got waffle.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 April 2017)

Gimmick.


----------



## turnbuckle (17 April 2017)

thatsmygirl said:



			What is meant to be so special about these brushes?
		
Click to expand...

That's easy, the maker is very good at brand-building


----------



## Frances144 (17 April 2017)

Faracat said:



			Gimmick. 

Click to expand...

That's what I think too. (glad I am not the only cynic)


----------



## Leo Walker (17 April 2017)

the colour thing is, but the brushes themselves really arent  Polished Ponies sell them separately. Dont buy from Excqlusiv whatever you do!


----------



## Frances144 (17 April 2017)

Good to know - thank you


----------



## honetpot (17 April 2017)

I have some beautiful natural bristle brushes that must be 40 years old, unbranded. When I was sixteen I used to groom and each horse got 45mins strapping every afternoon. They were never bathed, and the only way you got grease out of a coat was brushing, hot water and a cloth. Brush in one hand, curry comb in another, to clean out the brush.
  A good bristle brush will only work as well as the arms using it, as to needing ones for different colours. That's a joke!


----------



## Nudibranch (17 April 2017)

honetpot said:



			A good bristle brush will only work as well as the arms using it, as to needing ones for different colours. That's a joke!
		
Click to expand...

This! I'm a bit stumped as to the hype about these brushes. Admittedly I haven't used them but until such time as they get up and do the grooming for me, I think I'll be sticking to my trusty old set. It's a bit like the whole LeMieux thing. I just don't have the hours in the day.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 April 2017)

Having seen some of the shockingly awful, cheap, synthetic brushes at my local tack shop, I can see how someone who has previously had only those, finds the HAAS ones utterly amazing by comparison. There are other makers of really good brushes out there too, they just don't have the hype.


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 April 2017)

The HAAS brushes are effective, well made tough brushes that really do work. I use the four brushes in turn that comprise the bay/chestnut set, and each brush removes more dirt and crud than the one before. I take no more than 10 minutes to groom each horse, and having good tools to do the job makes it all much easier.

I'd certainly spend my money on these brushes than waste it on matchy matchy, and anyhow they are not that expensive.


----------



## Frances144 (17 April 2017)

Can anyone reccommend a good set of grooming brushes that are NOT colour coat specific that are exactly what they say they are.


----------



## WelshD (17 April 2017)

I like the HAAS brushes, if nothing else they do make people focus on grooming and I'm sure there are a heck of a lot of better looking equines out there as a result! it seems grooming is a bit of a lost art for many

The thinking of the different colour coat sets is that different colour hair has different textures so the brushes are the ones most appropriate for that colour I personally dont buy in to this but I have purchased various brushes from the collections individually and am very pleased with every single one that I've bought, I also got some of their childs brushes which are good for small hands!

My suggestion would be to read the descriptions of each brush and pick one or two to add to your existing grooming kit

The brushes are nice ones and its a shame that the whole 'buy as a set' thing is putting people off

Would highly recommend Polished Ponies website for purchasing


----------



## wench (17 April 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			The HAAS brushes are effective, well made tough brushes that really do work. I use the four brushes in turn that comprise the bay/chestnut set, and each brush removes more dirt and crud than the one before. I take no more than 10 minutes to groom each horse, and having good tools to do the job makes it all much easier.

I'd certainly spend my money on these brushes than waste it on matchy matchy, and anyhow they are not that expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Which ones come in the chestnut set?


----------



## Paint Me Proud (17 April 2017)

Frances144 said:



			Can anyone reccommend a good set of grooming brushes that are NOT colour coat specific that are exactly what they say they are.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean from the HAAS range?
If so I have the Military, Schimmel and Diva and used in that order give a lovely finish on my horse. I also have the Mustang which is great for mud and shedding.

I purchased mine from athleteshop.co.uk


----------



## criso (17 April 2017)

WelshD said:



			The thinking of the different colour coat sets is that different colour hair has different textures so the brushes are the ones most appropriate for that colour
		
Click to expand...

That sort of makes sense.  I know from having a coloured horse, you could see a different texture to the hair on the bay patches to the white and a friend's leopard spot appaloosa, the spots almost looked indented and sleeker with the white patches fluffier around.  Don't know if that means you need a different brush and would think other factors are at play like breed or even time of year.

They don't make it easy to work out which you need though, there is clearly overlap with some brushes in more than one set and I would prefer it to be marketed as a suggested combinations than pack.   From zooming in to the light bay chestnut pack, it looks like the Diva, Military, Caveliere and one I can't work out the name.


----------



## pansymouse (18 April 2017)

I have Haas brushes and have to say that my mare's coat is very much better since using them. I spoke to the lady at Polished Ponies before buying and she said the coat colour thing is to do with the texture of the coat and skin of different coloured horses (she was super knowledgeable and helpful).  I have the black set for my dark bay which are for horses with most sensitive skins - she cannot bear synthetic brushes and could only use a cactus mitt on her before I got the Haas set.  Obviously they are not a miracle cure and you need to put in the effort to get a good shine but they do get better results more quickly from that effort.


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 April 2017)

This is the bay/chestnut set, the Military, Cavalier, unpronounceable blue Fel.... and the Diva.






















I've also got the grey set for my coloured mare. I'm sure that the bay/chestnut set would work fine on her but I've treated them to a grooming kit each, which is handy for keeping grey hairs away from my bay and vice versa . 

They are good brushes. I'm not one to jump into a new fad, but I needed new brushes, couldn't find anything decent locally and took a punt on HAAS. I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 April 2017)

Their coat colour guide is hilarious! I'll have to tell my grey that having thin arab skin and a fine arab coat is just utterly wrong and that she needs to get her stuff in order!


----------



## Love (21 October 2017)

Hi all,

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread - I am wanting to get some of these brushes to add to my grooming kit but would rather purchase them individually than as a set. 

I have a grey Connie with quite a course coat who is currently fully clipped and likes to roll in dust/sand. Can anyone who has used these brushes in the past please advise on which brushes (maybe 2-3) would be most beneficial to me? I thought maybe the shimmel but also like the look of the military? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SKW (22 October 2017)

does anyone know which brushes are in the grey set, and whether people would recommend getting the whole pack or just a few? I am definitely going to get the schimmel but wondering about the rest of the pack? I now have 2 grubby greys and need some help!!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 October 2017)

Grey set (yes IMHO it is well worth getting the set  ).


----------



## SKW (23 October 2017)

Thank you Tiddlypom!!


----------



## Beth206 (23 October 2017)

Would these work on my piebald? Her black is so soft and shiny but her white is so dull. I keep seeing HAAS brushes everywhere but all the pictures are of lovely shiny bays or blacks


----------



## Fjord (23 October 2017)

I've got a Norwegian Fjord and I bought the Schimmel and the Lippizaner, along with a curry comb. The Schimmel is excellent at getting mud and stains off and gets so much dirt from the coat. To be honest I don't notice much difference in using the Lippizaner afterwards but my mare is a hairy beast so it might be different on horses with less of a coat. The curry comb is good at cleaning the dirt from the brushes but soft enough to use on muddy coats too. 

They feel sturdy and are very comfy to use. Because I like the brushes, I do tend to groom more, so that may be why I think she looks better.  But that's not a bad thing I suppose!


----------



## Karran (23 October 2017)

interested in treating Share Horse to one or two as her Xmas present - she gets very dusty as we have a sand school. Not sure I believe hype about coat colours but would the military/Lipizzaner brush be best for bringing all the dust up? She is dark bay if the colour thing does matter but with a thin TB coat!


----------

